# New fish tank



## Carla-Jade

Hi all. I used to be quite an avid fish keeper and had a 360L tank a few years ago but when I lost my oldest and dearest fish, I stopped keeping them fro a long time. The ex sadly took custody of the tank so I am afraid this is no longer my tank to use for new fish.

I have decided that I want to start keeping fish again, my better half is interested in this too but he has not kept fish before. We are looking to get 2 medium orandas so am looking to update my knowledge of how big the tank should be. I know the pet shop will ask me questions to ensure I am prepared and while I am doing some reading, I thought I would ask my trusted friends here to make sure I have got everything right for them

The tank will be fully cycled before introducing the fish, there will be a filter and I have bought the tap safe etc for when I am ready and have bought the tank. Any help would be gratefully received


----------



## labradrk

Bigger the better! I would probably go for at least a 200L aquarium for a couple of fancies.


----------



## NaomiM

Ditto to the bigger the better, but obviously it depends on your space and cost constraints. I'd say you could get away with 120l so long as you have good filtration. Though if you can get bigger, go for it!


----------



## Carla-Jade

labradrk said:


> Bigger the better! I would probably go for at least a 200L aquarium for a couple of fancies.


Thank you. I will have a check to see if a 200L would fit in the room, not certain that it will yet!


----------



## Carla-Jade

NaomiM said:


> Ditto to the bigger the better, but obviously it depends on your space and cost constraints. I'd say you could get away with 120l so long as you have good filtration. Though if you can get bigger, go for it!


Thats great, thank you. Yeah, I want as big as I can but as you say the cost and space no not always allow the huge tank I would pick if I could! So 120L is the smallest for 2/3 little ones?


----------



## NaomiM

I wouldn't put 3 in a 120l, just the two, and make sure it's a long rather than a tall tank (you're looking at a 3'). And a decent external filter


----------



## Carla-Jade

NaomiM said:


> I wouldn't put 3 in a 120l, just the two, and make sure it's a long rather than a tall tank (you're looking at a 3'). And a decent external filter


Great advice about the length being more important than the height- I did not know that despite having had fish for years!


----------



## Peapet

There's quite a lot of tanks to choose from! I would say long and wide but not really high. 
I had fancies in an 18" high tank and they struggled more than a 15" tank. Obviously it depends on size of fish, but the deeper water put more pressure on them.

If you don't mind second hand, you'll probably find a decent tank for your money


----------



## magpie

Personally I'd say that 120L is too small for a pair of orandas, as they are one of the bigger fancy goldfish. 200L would be fab or I'd say about 160L as a minimum... but that's just my opinion because I have some big, chunky goldfish and I think they'd be a bit cramped in a 120L tank!


----------



## Carla-Jade

magpie said:


> Personally I'd say that 120L is too small for a pair of orandas, as they are one of the bigger fancy goldfish. 200L would be fab or I'd say about 160L as a minimum... but that's just my opinion because I have some big, chunky goldfish and I think they'd be a bit cramped in a 120L tank!


:lol: chunky goldfish. Cute, I had some huge ones in my massive tank (quite annoyed at myself that I walked away and allowed him to keep it )

Ok so ideally 200L.... off to the shop I go! Then the price comparison can start between a new and second hand!


----------



## Carla-Jade

Peapet said:


> There's quite a lot of tanks to choose from! I would say long and wide but not really high.
> I had fancies in an 18" high tank and they struggled more than a 15" tank. Obviously it depends on size of fish, but the deeper water put more pressure on them.
> 
> If you don't mind second hand, you'll probably find a decent tank for your money


Did not realise that deep could be bad for them, thanks I will bear that in mind. I am going to investigate the price of a new tank but I know the ball park figure, so will probably be coming home with my credit card crying and searching for second hand :lol:


----------



## Peapet

Carla-Jade said:


> Did not realise that deep could be bad for them, thanks I will bear that in mind. I am going to investigate the price of a new tank but I know the ball park figure, so will probably be coming home with my credit card crying and searching for second hand :lol:


Not necessarily bad for them, but if you only get small fish they could have buoyancy problems in a deep tank.

There's usually plenty of second hand tanks on ebay/preloved/aquarist classifieds etc.

Juwel usually have offers where you buy tank and get cabinet free. They change which models are on offer every month or two.
I noticed seapets are giving free cabinet with fluval Roma tanks.
I've got a Roma and juwel, so can't comment on other makes.

You would probably need to add extra filtration or change to external at some point.

Obviously depends on budget.


----------



## Carla-Jade

Peapet said:


> Not necessarily bad for them, but if you only get small fish they could have buoyancy problems in a deep tank.
> 
> There's usually plenty of second hand tanks on ebay/preloved/aquarist classifieds etc.
> 
> Juwel usually have offers where you buy tank and get cabinet free. They change which models are on offer every month or two.
> I noticed seapets are giving free cabinet with fluval Roma tanks.
> I've got a Roma and juwel, so can't comment on other makes.
> 
> You would probably need to add extra filtration or change to external at some point.
> 
> Obviously depends on budget.


Yes, I have had both of those before and were happy with each. I was looking in a shop today, bought a tank and equipment, got it home all excited to set up and start cycling.... to find the base was cracked :nonod: had to take it all the way back. Had to get a refund as it turns out ALL of them were the same, to differing degrees.

Turns out they really only had the ones that I was looking at or small tanks- talking 19 litres and less. What gets me is why on earth do they sell such tiny tanks when they are no good even for one fish realistically speaking. So after all my excitement I am back to square one again and I have to wait a few days for the money to appear back on my credit card

I am one unhappy bunny today. I have even seen the fishys that I want but cant get them until the tank is all ready for them, which I also cant get yet. Frustrating when I am all ready but naturally I am prepared to wait as long as it takes for everything to be perfect for them. Think I already have names for them!


----------



## magpie

Aw, how annoying


----------



## Carla-Jade

magpie said:


> Aw, how annoying


Yeah I was quite annoyed and was so exited, much like a child at christmas


----------



## Peapet

I don't understand why the shop hadnt checked them?

I would be really annoyed too!


----------



## NaomiM

That's rubbish


----------



## Carla-Jade

Peapet said:


> I don't understand why the shop hadnt checked them?
> 
> I would be really annoyed too!


They tried to send me away with the replacement, she looked inside and said it was ok but I pointed out that it was not ok and there was a crack in the same place. It looked as if they tried to cover up and tell me it was fine. Had I not being quite so forceful, I would have been taking it home, filling it with water then fish before the slow leak started. Bad times!

She finally agreed that they were all cracked that they had in stock and it might be because the whole batch were knocked in the corner and all of them were broken. There were hardly any left so it begs the question why were they either not checked or removed off the shelves- others must have brought them back as the one she tried to palm me off with was not a box fresh one, the base cover was removed, the filter was missing and all instructions were absent. The glass was badly smeared an looked like a return so it was wrong to have tried to sell it on again especially at full price and in that condition


----------



## magpie

That's terrible, I wouldn't be going back there! 

I don't know what your budget is, but if you're buying brand new you can get some good deals online if you look around. All Pond Solutions tanks are very reasonably priced, or Seapets are another good site - their tanks all come with gravel and a few other bits & pieces


----------



## Peapet

That's disgusting!

I used to work in a pet shop. We always checked tanks when they were delivered and made customers check them before purchase.

At least she didn't blame you!


----------



## Carla-Jade

Peapet said:


> That's disgusting!
> 
> I used to work in a pet shop. We always checked tanks when they were delivered and made customers check them before purchase.
> 
> At least she didn't blame you!


Good point, I would have tipped over the edge if she had! She was nice and friendly enough, just a shame she almost let me walk out with another damaged tank. It would have been awful to have taken it and lost my fish through a leak

That is a good idea, customers checking themselves before leaving the shop- I am quite good at scrutinizing products for flaws so it would have been less frustrating for me if I had been able to open the packaging at the time. Maybe I should have done, would have cut out the annoyance so much!


----------



## Carla-Jade

magpie said:


> That's terrible, I wouldn't be going back there!
> 
> I don't know what your budget is, but if you're buying brand new you can get some good deals online if you look around. All Pond Solutions tanks are very reasonably priced, or Seapets are another good site - their tanks all come with gravel and a few other bits & pieces


Really? *off I go to check out the websites* I was always worried about buying them online, not being able to see them (but then again, look where that got me last time!) and it bound to be well packaged. Thaknks, I will go look now


----------



## NaomiM

Agreed - APS always get good reviews and are great value for money


----------



## Gilly and Jess

Carla, I have several pages on my facebook account of fish groups where second hand tanks are sold, and some are in tip top condition. I recently bought a 4 foot tank with lid, built in filter and heater for £25!!! No cabinet, but at that price I could afford to go to Argos and buy one!

There are heaps on there for damn good money, full set ups, some with fish, some without, I can add you to some if you like? 

My first tank was a 3 footer, and I got it, the cabinet, all the ornaments, filter, light, lid, and fish for £80! Buy and sell page on facebook. Well worth a look. 

I'm on cycling the 4 foot tank at the moment, with an external tetratec filter so that I can get stocked with cichlids. My 3 foot tank looks great now too!


----------



## magicmike

I agree with magpie. The bigger the tank the better for orandas as they thrive on oxygen rich waters and like any other goldfish, they are a cold water fish, so the bigger the tank the more stabilize water condition.


----------

